# Pregnant help



## Coco85 (Dec 22, 2016)

I've just found out I'm pregnant- I was due my period yesterday so I'm really early on. My son has been in hospital recently so my control has been all over the place for the last 2 weeks - it's been the last thing on my mind. I've only taken folic acid a few times this month too. Now I'm really worried that I've done damage with this recent poor control! Anybody experience anything similar?


----------



## Northerner (Dec 22, 2016)

Coco85 said:


> I've just found out I'm pregnant- I was due my period yesterday so I'm really early on. My son has been in hospital recently so my control has been all over the place for the last 2 weeks - it's been the last thing on my mind. I've only taken folic acid a few times this month too. Now I'm really worried that I've done damage with this recent poor control! Anybody experience anything similar?


Hi Coco85, congratulations on your pregnancy, and welcome to the forum  I'm afraid I'm not very well qualified to advise, being a single bloke, but hopefully someone will be along to help reassure you. Have you been in contact with your healthcare team?


----------



## Copepod (Dec 22, 2016)

Welcome to the forum, Coco85. 
I hope someone will be able to reply with personal experiences soon. 
Have you made contact with your GP and / or diabetes team yet? I'm guessing you have, as you've been prescribed folic acid. 
Try not to panic (I realise that's tough to do), and concentrate on gradually, not suddenly, improving your blood sugar levels.


----------



## Cleo (Dec 22, 2016)

Hello and welcome

Congratulations!

I know it's easier said than done but try not to worry too much.  You can't change your readings from the last 2 weeks but you can take one day at a time now and try to get your levels
Under control  

My second born is now 4 months - I was pregnant over Christmas last year but didn't know.  My levels were all over the place in the 2 weeks before my period was due.   As soon as I found out I worked on my control and my son is absolutely fine.  

There's so much guilt involved in Type 1 and pregnancy - don't be too hard on yourself.  You've found out early and that's the most important thing 

Hope your son is on the mend soon x


----------



## Coco85 (Dec 23, 2016)

Thanks for your replies- I've informed my Dr so waiting for her to refer me on to the diabetic team. I've just recently moved to a new area so I don't really have any contact with the diabetic dr/nurse here yet. The team where I used to live were fab so I'm hoping I'll have good support here too. It's so tough being pregnant and diabetic, I put massive pressure on myself last time to achieve perfect control- but now I feel like I'm already on the back foot. I suppose all I can do now is try my best and be positive!


----------



## trophywench (Dec 23, 2016)

Coco85 said:


> I suppose all I can do now is try my best and be positive!



- and also be a bit more relaxed, Coco.  You won't be able to be otherwise with a little un already - and I too hope he's properly well again from whatever it was.

Congratulations to you and Daddy !


----------



## Tlc2011 (Dec 27, 2016)

Hi Coco85

I'm in a similar boat to you - found out Christmas Eve and sugars haven't been as good as they could have been in the run up to conception. Last few days I've been running really high and think I've finally worked out that essentially I need to double my insulin to get to anything like normal levels! It seems ridiculous - I don't remember this instant hike last time around!

Like others have said, it's good you've found out early and I'm sure we'll both be on track (ish!) soon. I'm already rehearsing the conversations I'll be having with the doctors when they tell me I'm not being good enough!

Hope your son is ok too.

Laura


----------



## SB2015 (Dec 27, 2016)

I can give no advice whatsoever regarding pregnancy with diabetes but I am pleased that you have both found out early so you can take care from now, you can't change what happened before you knew.  

I am not sure how either of you mums to be are managing your insulin.  If either of you were interested in pumps and have not been given one in the past, now might be a good time to ask.  

There is an article in Balance (DUK magazine) about women using CGMs with a pump during pregnancy and birth.  I know no more than that, but may be worth finding out more about it.


----------



## trophywench (Dec 27, 2016)

I'm just going to add, did you not realise that every pregnancy is different?  The fact that the mummy's the same one makes absolutely no difference whatsoever to that!  LOL


----------



## PhoebeC (Jan 25, 2017)

Coco85 and Cleo how are you both getting on? x


----------

